# Questions about the new immigration



## Alsh (May 28, 2014)

Dear all, 

I've been married for almost 4 yeses and being work in SA legally. With the new law 
Am I eligible for PR even though we haven't been married for 5 years? One more thing we are sharing everything 50/50. If I could apply for PR , do we have to go for interview and what type of question could they ask us? How log does PR take to be issued? 

Please help me guys. Thanks in advance.


----------

